# TBG



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't know guys, I guess I prefer Theraband Gold over the precise stuff. I'm not sure if it is the batch that I received, but to me tbg last longer, has really good stretch, and hits hard with 1/2" and 9/16" steel. 
I went through about 40 bands of precise. It's good stuff, and consistent, but it just seemingly doesn't last as long. 
Precise is getting a lot of good reviews, so it is definitely alright, and fast. I still have about 75 feet of tbg, I'll revisit precise again later.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Did you initially purchase the 150 foot roll ?


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes 2 rolls equalling 150 feet lol


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nicholson said:


> Yes 2 rolls equalling 150 feet lol


I ordered the 150 foot years ago . It's all gone now . I gave away quite a bit . Had it for years . I stored it air tight in zip lock bags with desiccant packs and then placed that in a water tight kayak cargo bag . Held up surprising well . I think it was about four years . TBG is still a top choice for slingshots IMO .


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

My experience is just the opposite. I'm no flat band expert and there are types and materials that I have not tried yet. I have shot a lot of TBG though, and I got some precise .75 a couple months ago. I don't remember my TBG lasting near as long as this new precise stuff. Something to keep in mind though is that batches of elastic can and do vary from one another from time to time and this can explain why we have different experiences.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the input poekoelan. I’m Keeping an open mind, and just ordered some GZK. Which color precise did you get?


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I think the color was orange/yellow. The thickness was .75mm.


----------

